# Nixon- Fake???



## Watch me work

Hey guys, I just bought a watch and am almost 100% positive it is fake. It is a Nixon 51-30 Antique Copper with a BROWN face.

I have searched all over on the Internet, the only Antique Copper that I can find has a black face with red accents.

I have called Nixon, they said they don't have record of one ever being produced with a brown face. They said that it could be a special edition watch but they usually have different makings on the back if it is in fact a special edition. The marking 11A on the back tells that it was recently produced but again, no record of it.

I have other 51-30 models and everything is exactly the same, but just the color of the face is throwing me off.

Can anyone help me out or offer some input?!

The seller has sent me a picture of a different color 51-30 with this same color brown face, does anyone know really how easy switching the color of the face on this watch is?

The eBay seller I purchased it from allows 14 days for returns so I believe this one will be sent back. Here are some pictures of it.


























Any input is greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Brandon


----------



## rci2950

http://www.highsnobiety.com/2008/12/18/nixon-the-51-30/










that it?

It is not unlikely that you may have purchased a Fake. google the influx of fake Seiko 5s. I have even recently come across fake Shure SM 56 microphones. Hows that for an obscure thing to fake? There is even fake Gold and silver US and Canadian one ounce rounds coming from china on Ebay.. All I can say is watch out.


----------



## omega1234

The logo on the hour hand looks off to me.


----------



## rci2950

open it and see if the movement is something it shouldn't be...


----------



## Watch me work

omega1234 said:


> The logo on the hour hand looks off to me.


What do you mean? I have matched it up with my other 51-30's and everything is identical.

The seller linked two pictures for me, saying that the color of the face was switched from the gold one to this one.


----------



## BrentYYC

Like rci2950 says, open it up and compare it to what the movement should be (open one of your others up for comparison if you can't find a reference photo online). You don't even need a tool to open it up. Just wad up a ball of duct tape with the sticky side out, press it firmly against the caseback, and twist it off.


----------



## Roller.959

Under the heading, "Ish Is Getting Desperate When..."

I noted that "Swiss Movement" is larger and abbreviated. Normal? Nixon variation? Check out this from ebay...

eBay Guides - Nixon Watches - Beware of Counterfeits


----------



## Watch me work

Roller.959 said:


> Under the heading, "Ish Is Getting Desperate When..."
> 
> I noted that "Swiss Movement" is larger and abbreviated. Normal? Nixon variation? Check out this from ebay...
> 
> eBay Guides - Nixon Watches - Beware of Counterfeits


"Swiss movement" is larger on the brown face.

I forgot to add that the watch was sold as lightly used and came with the original box and manual.


----------



## Watch me work

Thanks for the quick replies, guys. The seller is willing to take the watch back if I want to return it. When I get home I will check the movement and compare to my others.


----------



## DM71

If you wish to return it, I would not open it to avoid problems with the seller. I think it's clear now that your watch is not original but was modified (dial swap), I would send it back. 

That case color is very cool by the way. Good luck!


----------



## DM71

Watch me work said:


> What do you mean? I have matched it up with my other 51-30's and everything is identical.
> 
> The seller linked two pictures for me, saying that the color of the face was switched from the gold one to this one.


After looking closer to the hour hand, I also think the hour hand on your watch is wrong. If you look at the logo on these ^^^ , the sides are much slimmer than yours. Humm, it doesn't look good mate. I don't know...


----------



## LJUSMC

Isn't Nixon really just a fashion brand? How expensive can it be? I kind of like the brown dial... to me, this is the same thing as buying a Fossil that has a blue dial, but it was only ever sold by Fossil with a Green dial.. at the end of the day it's still a Fossil, and if you like it, what's the big deal?



Watch me work said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a watch and am almost 100% positive it is fake. It is a Nixon 51-30 Antique Copper with a BROWN face.
> 
> I have searched all over on the Internet, the only Antique Copper that I can find has a black face with red accents.
> 
> I have called Nixon, they said they don't have record of one ever being produced with a brown face. They said that it could be a special edition watch but they usually have different makings on the back if it is in fact a special edition. The marking 11A on the back tells that it was recently produced but again, no record of it.
> 
> I have other 51-30 models and everything is exactly the same, but just the color of the face is throwing me off.
> 
> Can anyone help me out or offer some input?!
> 
> The seller has sent me a picture of a different color 51-30 with this same color brown face, does anyone know really how easy switching the color of the face on this watch is?
> 
> The eBay seller I purchased it from allows 14 days for returns so I believe this one will be sent back. Here are some pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Brandon


----------



## omega1234

DM71 said:


> After looking closer to the hour hand, I also think the hour hand on your watch is wrong. If you look at the logo on these ^^^ , the sides are much slimmer than yours. Humm, it doesn't look good mate. I don't know...


Exactly what I saw, and I don't doubt my vision. The logo just doesn't look like the Nixon logo to me.


----------



## V.I.T.

I really like the colour combo. I compared it to my Nixon and it looks pretty good. I've never seen that combination personally, but that doesn't mean much. I would be worried they switched the movement though, that would be a bigger problem. 

Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## mpalmer

Return this and think on it no more. Consider it a reprieve and consider what other options are out there other than Nixon.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved to Fashion Watches.

You might be interested to check http://www.fhs.ch/en/ regarding "Swiss Movement" vs. "Swiss Movt.": The Swiss Watch Industry - Swiss Made


----------



## natnaes

I wouldn't be too worried. Just note that a dial swap may void the manufacturer's warranty and most certainly check that the movement is as it should be. 

However, if you have a constant tingling that you may have a fake, just send it back and you'll never have to reconcile with those feelings again.


----------



## johnperregaux

a fake nixon?? lol


----------



## PolizeiFritz

johnperregaux said:


> a fake nixon?? lol


I agree. Is it really worthwhile for anyone to counterfeit cheapo disposable fashion brands?


----------



## Pjerome

It's a Nixon and if it's a fake , Nixon will know. Send them the pictures. They have very strict customer service and will not even sell you an aftermarket strap unless they put it on and you must send your watch. They will then overhaul it and make sure it is in new condition. Otherwise, if its a quartz, and a decent one..and it runs and it looks good and you didn't pay the NIXON price , what's the big deal as long as it works. Most are Miyota anyway, then why fake a Nixon? It only costs $300.new. If you're gonna fake a watch I would say fake a known name.


----------



## rederocket

your watch is real. all that has been done is the face have been swapped to make a color combo that isnt produced. i have a few nixon watches and i have changes up faces in alot of them with each other. your watch is real you dont have to worry.


----------



## Ironhead66

Note that all new 51-30 Tide watches have "Swiss Movement" printed on the face. Not "Swiss Mov't"

According to Nixon "A good indicator for counterfeits is whether the underside of your watch has a code engraved in it. This looks like a number followed by a letter. Example '12A' All authentic Nixon watches would have this."

Not sure how this just can't be faked, but from the company that's how you should determine the authenticity. I'm guessing you can just call Nixon up and give them the code and they can tell you what watch and colorway you have. If it doesn't match, it's probably not real, or not original.


----------

